# IBGard



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

Has anyone ever heard of IBGard? Is it any good? Does it work?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I looked it up:

http://www.ibgard.com/OVERVIEW.aspx

So it just delivers peppermint oil... That's it (rhetorical)?


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

Do you think its worth a shot?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mlarosa84 said:


> Do you think its worth a shot?


Nope, but that's just me.

If you really want to try peppermint oil just buy regular peppermint oil on Amazon.com, it should cost way less.

*Do you have IBS-C or IBS-D?*


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

flossy said:


> Nope, but that's just me.
> 
> If you really want to try peppermint oil just buy regular peppermint oil on Amazon.com, it should cost way less.
> 
> *Do you have IBS-C or IBS-D?*


I am convinced I have IBS-C


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

Would peppermint tea be ok?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I'd try peppermint tea first. If you have gerd/gastritis the peppermint may be a bit irritating. There is enteric coated peppermint oil that delivers the oil to the gut.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

mlarosa84 said:


> I am convinced I have IBS-C


You want to try something that works well? I've been taking this over a year now, I recommend you try this (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/


----------

